# PINXTUF presents FALL BRAWL Saturday November 3 2018



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

*FALL BRAWL
Saturday November 3 2018*​
1)**TJ/S**100% stock- t-jet. copper bottom chassis, original axles, stock 16 ohm untrued, unbalanced arms only. Narrow original stock wheels and tires. NO hotrod or truck wheels or tires. No wheelie bars or any anti lift devices. Original stock copper pickup shoes and pickup shoe springs. copper brushes only, no springs. NO added weight to chassis or bodies. Any injection molded hard plastic or resin screw mounted bodies allowed. NO vacuum formed, cardboard or paper bodies. Minimum weight 18 grams. Maximum weight 21

2)**SL/M**slimline modified. original copper bottom chassis. Stock unbalanced arms only. Any Wheels, any slip on silicone tires. Any pinion and crown gear. DASH magnets permitted. Original copper pickup shoes and pickup shoe springs. copper brushes, no springs. Braids and Shunts permitted. Wheelie bars allowed. Hard plastic injection molded and resin cast, screw mounted bodies allowed. NO vacuum formed, cardboard or paper bodies. Minimum weight 18 grams. Maximum weight 22 grams

3)**TJ/M**t-jet modified. Modifications are 5.5 ohm armature. Any ceramic magnet allowed. One traction magnet, any motor brushes(no springs), any gears, any wheel and tire combination. Weighted front wheels allowed No braids or shunts. Copper or silver chassis allowed. "NO QUADS"'. Now including DASH, Johnny Lightning and Auto World Ultra-G chassis. Minimum Weight 20 grams. Maximum Weight 25 grams

4)**AFX/S**AFX & MagnaTraction Stock. armature, per chassis(i.e. 14.5-ohm for magna-traction, 5.5 ohm for non-magna-traction). Slip on silicone tires of stock diameter. O-rings may be substituted for front tires. stock brushes per chassis, no springs. Stock magnets according to specific chassis. Johnny Lightning and Auto World cars allowed. Ultra-Gs permitted with traction magnets removed. NO Traction Magnets. Minimum weight 20 grams. Maximum weight 25 grams

5)**AFX/M**A/FX modified 5.5 ohm armature allowed. Any ceramic magnet allowed.. One (1) traction magnet, any motor brushes(no springs), gears, wheels and tires. No braids or shunts. UltraG chassis allowed. Minimum weight 21 grams.

6*)*4GS&D**Specialty/4-Gear Stock and Dragster Stock armature and magnets per chassis. Slip on silicone tires. brushes per chassis, no springs. Auto World chassis allowed with traction magnets REMOVED. Minimum weight 21 grams. Max weight 26 grams.

7)**I/M**Inline Modified This includes any inline car readily available. 6 OHM armature, no rewinds, no balancing. Ceramic magnets. Two traction magnets permitted. Truing permitted. Any Wheel/ Any slip on silicone tires allowed. All inline chassis permitted. Minimum weight 18 grams

*BLUE COMET MC*
4042 Mensch Road, Skippack, PA. 19473

Doors open 8 am Qualifying at 11 am
1/64 scale 1/4 mile 32' overall length,*MAXXTRAXX*drag strip
TJ/100%S body must be hard plastic or resin and mount using original mounting screw holes in chassis.
all classes may use resin cast and hard plastic bodies that are securely mounted to chassis.
Please keep to drag or street style bodies only​


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

Have a "BLAST !!" U Guys.. Take a couple Laps fer' ME Too!! (Wish I lived about 500+Miles closer :-( )

"The Senile-1" ;-)


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

coming soon.
test N tune you guys!
look forward to seeing you all.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

a couple days left to get your stuff together.
come one, come all.
SATURDAY, SATURDAY, SATURDAY


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

counting down the hours now.
doors open at 8am, qualifying at 11am


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

Hope you have fun and do great.


Randy.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

results

I/M Inline Modified
TQ Darryl white orange corvette .................... 0.7078 @ 22.88
1st Darryl white orange corvette ................... 0.7072 @ 23.11
2nd SWAMP yello datsun .............................. 0.8187 @ 18.43
Low ET Darryl white orange corvette ............. 0.7072 @ 23.11

4G 4 Gear Stock
TQ Darryl orange vega ................................ 1.0330 @ 18.83
1st Darryl orange vega ............................... 1.0136 @ 19.76
2nd Ed vega f/c ......................................... 1.1033 @ 15.50
Low ET Darryl orange vega ......................... 1.0136 @ 19.76

AFX/M AFX Modified
TQ Darryl red vette .................................... 0.8841 @ 20.54
1st Darryl white vette ................................ 0.9110 @ 19.71
2nd Darryl red vette .................................. 0.9720 @ 20.41
Low ET Darryl white vette .......................... 0.8895 @ 20.11

AFX/S AFX Stock
TQ Ed orange vette .................................... 1.0085 @ 18.58
1st Ed orange vette .................................... 1.0045 @ 19.05
2nd Darryl blue camaro .............................. 1.0029 @ 18.83 R
Low ET Darryl red camaro ........................... 0.9764 @ 20.60

TJ/M T Jet Modified
TQ Darryl white orange camaro ................... 1.0389 @ 16.92
1st Darryl white orange camaro .................. 1.1042 @ 15.86
2nd Ed green willys ................................... 1.2223 @ 12.96
Low ET Darryl white orange camaro ............. 1.0389 @ 16.92

SL/M Slim Line Modified
TQ Hank blue 32 pickup ............................. 2.0841 @ 8.71
1st Hank green 32 pickup ........................... 1.6381 @ 9.92
2nd Ed yellow 32 pick up ............................ 2.2451 @ 6.59
Low ET Hank green 32 pickup ...................... 1.6104 @ 9.64

TJ/S T Jet Stock
TQ Ed white camaro ................................... 2.032 @ 9.58
1st Ed white camaro ................................... 1.8432 @ 9.82
2nd Tony Lola ............................................ 2.5691 @ 7.41
Low ET Ed white camaro .............................. 1.8432 @ 9.82

.


----------

